# Second Fall After millennium???



## stevestutz (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi all, I was listening to Christian radio tonight, and I heard some stuff that struck me as very strange. At first, the speaker was talking about Jesus as the ultimate king, and that all other earthly kings will never fulfill us. After a brief overview of the declining economic situation in America, which I couldn't help but notice was fairly short sighted, he moved on to eschatology. This is where it got weird. He basically stated that, after Christ reigned physically as King for 1000 years, _then_ there would be a great battle (Armageddon), because people would rebel against "King Jesus" (but they would fail). I couldn't tell if he was saying the new earth was already created, or not. 

At that point, the error alert was sounding off pretty loud. I couldn't stop thinking about this, what kind of eschatology is this? It's like Pre-Millenialism stuttered? Jesus comes back and everyone serves him, but then mankind falls again? 

Physical millennium of physical prosperity, then another battle because of rebellion. 

Do I just not understand what I should understand? Because this sounds completely wrong to me. Any insight, help and wisdom is very much appreciated!


----------



## FedByRavens (Nov 17, 2011)

It definitely does sound bizarre. King David and King Solomon are two of the biggest types of Christ in the old testament, and ive always thought of that pattern as to attributes of the kingship of Christ. David, the suffering servant, gives way to Solomon, the prince of peace. David, a man acquainted with bloodshed hands his crownto Solomon, who lived with no war and no tears. I believe Solomon was typified as the glorified Christ. I believe that the scriptures are clear that the enemies of Christ will be food for the birds. I'm very young in the Lord though, so my theological and eschatological perception probably isn't that mature.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 17, 2011)

I believe we are in the millennium now and towards the end a falling away may occur briefly and a man of sin revealed, before Jesus destroys this one at His Coming.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 17, 2011)

The idea comes from Rev. 20:7-9. "And when the thousand years are expired, Satan shall be loosed out of his prison. . . . "

Many premillenialists hold to some variation of what you described, and most dispensationalists do, in my experience.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 17, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> I believe we are in the millennium now and towards the end a falling away may occur briefly and a man of sin revealed, before Jesus destroys this one at His Coming.



Perg, sometimes I joke that the thousand years started with the Reformation, so we have some time. . . .

(No, I have no biblical basis at all for believing this...it does get some of my Left Behinder acquaintances thinking).


----------



## stevestutz (Nov 18, 2011)

VictorBravo said:


> The idea comes from Rev. 20:7-9. "And when the thousand years are expired, Satan shall be loosed out of his prison. . . . "
> 
> Many premillenialists hold to some variation of what you described, and most dispensationalists do, in my experience.



Ah, that is it. These things he was preaching really bugged me. What really struck me is, if there really would be a "second fall" after the new perfect earth, it's like God really isn't in control. It makes God vs. Satan seem more like a dualistic struggle of equals where it's all based on how hard one fights. I guess this idea is easily entertainable in a worldview that holds man's sovereignty as equal to God's, and indirectly the same for Satan. "Be good, God's counting on you...he needs his crusaders...." 

I wonder if this is the flavor of theology/eschatology the Roman Catholic Church was preaching at the time of the crusades.

Then again, it's really just lies vs truth, sin vs God. All the flavors of sin are really the same.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't hold to this view the way the premillenialist might, but I'd be careful calling it dualism. You will note that in that passage God releases Satan for a little while, and his armies surround the saints.

And then the rebels are utterly destroyed by God himself in verse 9. It's depicted as an effortless victory on the part of God.


----------

